# Best 30.06 round for black bear



## wildnorthern (Jul 28, 2010)

What is the best round to use in 30.06 to put down a bear as soon as possible?  I known placement is best but  you know what I mean.


----------



## xhunterx (Jul 28, 2010)

in georgia any round you use for deer hunting would be ok in 30-06. i use a 165 grain sierra hand load but my son uses a 170 grain 30-30 and he has good luck with that.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 28, 2010)

180grain Nosler Partician is tought to beat for a 30-06 do anything bullet...I bet also A 220 grain soft point would'nt bounce off..


----------



## Skoal Brother (Jul 28, 2010)

Winchester Silvertip 180 grain.  Going to the range this weekend and I can't find any of my tried and true brand.  Thinking of switching this year to Remington Core lock 180 grain.  Any thoughts about the difference I should see on sighting in the new brand.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 28, 2010)

I shot a few deer when I was younger with a Cor-Lok 220 grain.  It penetrated every time and left gaping holes so much I quit using it after 3 deer.  I am sure it would work good on a bear.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 28, 2010)

I use 165 grain coreloct bears usually don't moove out of their tracks unless the mtn is steep and they roll.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 28, 2010)

I ain't no expert, so when I moved to ga and hunted wma's, I figured I better have something ready just in case I see a bear.

I did rem core lokt 220's. I figure it will hurt a bear, and any deer or hogs will be dead'er then with a lighter load! 

I haven't had a shot at a bear yet, but the deer and hogs seem to fall very quickly with the 220's. They don't complain much.


----------



## JWilson (Jul 29, 2010)

If I can kill it with my bow you can kill it with any thing out of a 30-06.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 29, 2010)

JWilson said:


> If I can kill it with my bow you can kill it with any thing out of a 30-06.



My thoughts exactly...  

Bow - I'll give my 125 grain Magnus 4 point a chance first, then 

Black Powder - either a 444 grain .50 Cal or 348 grain .54 Cal PowerBelt...  

Failing those, 

Modern Gun - I will kick into either a .240 grain 444 Remington FNSP or 165 grain federal fusion 300 win mag... 

All probably over kill, but I'd rather be Over than Under when it comes to my Bear Hunting...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 4, 2010)

DYI hunting said:


> I shot a few deer when I was younger with a Cor-Lok 220 grain.  It penetrated every time and left gaping holes so much I quit using it after 3 deer.  I am sure it would work good on a bear.




I just remembered I still have some 220gr cor-Lok I
loaded years ago for an Oregon Elk hunt.....
Just might resight my scope and use them !!!!!!!

Thanks DYI !!!!


----------



## tmele53 (Oct 20, 2010)

I use a remington core lokt and it drops everything ive shot


----------



## Rem 742 (Oct 22, 2010)

Remington 180 grain core-lokt is my choice.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Nov 3, 2010)

I Love my Core-lokt moments! DRT


----------

